# Confusions Regarding VISA 190 (First Two Years Stay)



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

I have granted a 190 visa with NSW state sponsorship. I have a confusion regarding the first two years stay in NSW.

According to my visa, I must make first entry to Australia before 16 May 2014 and must not arrive after 18 June 2018. Now my questions are:

a)	If I shall enter NSW in Feb 2014 for only one month and then return back to my home country, can I enter NSW after 16 May 2014?

b)	Suppose I shall stay in NSW 1 month in 2014, 6 months in 2015, 6 months in 2016 and 11 months in 2017, will it be sufficient to fulfill the commitment of first two years stay in NSW? Or, I need to stay in NSW first two years continuously?


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Could anyone help me regarding this issue?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I have granted a 190 visa with NSW state sponsorship. I have a confusion regarding the first two years stay in NSW.
> 
> According to my visa, I must make first entry to Australia before 16 May 2014 and must not arrive after 18 June 2018. Now my questions are:
> 
> ...


a) After you activate your visa you can go any-time anywhere in Australia unlimitedly till 18th June 2018.

b) yeah, that will fulfil your 2 years stay unless you stay any other state in the meantime. If it is NSW stay and abroad stay then ok. But if it is NSW stay and another state stay then they will not accept it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

you can validate and return to Australia at any point before your visa expires. The 2 years can not be done as you suggest. It is the first 2 years from when you permanently migrate and are living (not visiting) the state.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> a) After you activate your visa you can go any-time anywhere in Australia unlimitedly till 18th June 2018.
> 
> b) yeah, that will fulfil your 2 years stay unless you stay any other state in the meantime. If it is NSW stay and abroad stay then ok. But if it is NSW stay and another state stay then they will not accept it.


Thanks slagozzz for your valuable answer.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

_shel said:


> you can validate and return to Australia at any point before your visa expires. The 2 years can not be done as you suggest. It is the first 2 years from when you permanently migrate and are living (not visiting) the state.


Dear shel,
Thank you a lot for your specific answer.

But still now I have confusion regarding my 2nd question. Suppose I shall live in NSW for 6 months and work there. After that I shall supposedly absent in NSW for one year and stay in my home country in that year. When I shall again return back to NSW after that year, shall I need to live in NSW for 2 years continuously to fulfill the commitment of “first two years stay in NSW”? Or, one and half year stay in NSW is sufficient for me to fulfill that commitment since I shall have already lived in NSW for 6 months in my previous entry?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

greenbangla said:


> Dear shel,
> Thank you a lot for your specific answer.
> 
> But still now I have confusion regarding my 2nd question. Suppose I shall live in NSW for 6 months and work there. After that I shall supposedly absent in NSW for one year and stay in my home country in that year. When I shall again return back to NSW after that year, shall I need to live in NSW for 2 years continuously to fulfill the commitment of “first two years stay in NSW”? Or, one and half year stay in NSW is sufficient for me to fulfill that commitment since I shall have already lived in NSW for 6 months in my previous entry?


My brother did the following and aftr 2 yrs, he was declared to satisfy state sponsorship obligation.. He was on 176 visa which is equivalent to 190 now. 

1st 9 months in Victoria.. 

Then he returned to India for 6 months.. 

Then he returned to Victoria.. 

After 24 months(including 6 months in India), he received mail from vic govt stating that he has successfully fulfilled the obligation.. 

And once during his stay in India, he received the routine monitor program mail from Vic govt for which he honestly replied that he was staying in India.. 


So for the first 2 years you must stay and work in ur sponsoring state or any other country but not any other state other than the sponsoring state.. 

Regards..


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

for a subclass 190 visa, why does it say "must not arrive after 18 June 2018"?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> for a subclass 190 visa, why does it say "must not arrive after 18 June 2018"?


 Because the re entry part of the visa only allows entry for 5 years from the grant. After that you can not use it to gain entry to the country and must qualify for and apply for a return resident visa or citizenship if you ever want to leave the country and be able to return.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because the re entry part of the visa only allows entry for 5 years from the grant. After that you can not use it to gain entry to the country and must qualify for and apply for a return resident visa or citizenship if you ever want to leave the country and be able to return.


Thanks for clarifying that mate


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

divyap said:


> My brother did the following and aftr 2 yrs, he was declared to satisfy state sponsorship obligation.. He was on 176 visa which is equivalent to 190 now.
> 
> 1st 9 months in Victoria..
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for giving me very good information.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

What "Australia Visa News" says?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

To counter this, every state has introduced the monitoring program.. 

Check the websites of vic, south aus, act etc etc..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> To counter this, every state has introduced the monitoring program..
> 
> Check the websites of vic, south aus, act etc etc..


Great to know! Could you please provide any link for information ?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Great to know! Could you please provide any link for information ?


Go to victory govt official immigration details website.. The details of the monitor program is also outlined in detail..


----------



## connectwithsiva (Mar 12, 2013)

*Frequent Travel to Other States residing in Nominated State is possible?*

hi,

I have a doubt about this. I am a software professional working for a MNC, recently got my 190 visa , nominated by NSW state, now living in India. 

I have asked my management to provide some onsite opportunity so that i can travel to Australia and settle down there. M Manager told there are quite a few opportunities in Brisbane and i need to frequently travel to Brisbane but the headoffice will be in Sydney only.

Will the State Goverment accept this? Frequently travelling to other states but i will be coming back to Sydney every week!!

can someone please proveide the link to check the conditions of the NSW 2 years stay?

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

If your home is still in the sponsoring state and you do not move there permanently you're ok. Travel for holidays and business is fine so long as you are not moving out of state.


----------



## shahab badban (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi
I have granted a 190 visa to SA. my questions are 
A) how can I approve that I have been living for 2 years there?
B) If I cant fulfill my 4 years in Australia till the validation of my visa, what shall I do?
Thanks


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

To consider that you lived in NSW 183 days a year is enough.that is considered as one year of living . So 183 days this year and same next year. Commitment is fulfilled


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You can travel interstate as many times . If your pay slip says that you work in Sydney thats enough


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

You don't have to prove it. It is auto checked.

And didn't understand your second question. Clarify


----------



## Mamun.eng (Nov 4, 2015)

I got pr 190 visa under Victoria and enter Australia before 12th feb 2016.

But I want to go to NsW for 7 days 10th January 2016 for my first entry, can I go to NSW for first entry but my 190 visa under Victoria ???


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Mamun.eng said:


> I got pr 190 visa under Victoria and enter Australia before 12th feb 2016.
> 
> But I want to go to NsW for 7 days 10th January 2016 for my first entry, can I go to NSW for first entry but my 190 visa under Victoria ???


Of course. It's a visa for all of Australia. You can enter Australia anywhere you want and go wherever you want. It's just a moral, not legal, commitment that you will live in the sponsoring state for the first two years.


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

We received our PR two weeks ago for 190 visa for Sydney. I have read through the forum and appreciate the response on entering a different state vs state granted. I will be traveling with my 7 year old daughter and plan to enter Melbourne first. Is it compulsory to land in Sydney first? At Melbourne airport, will they ask any questions reasoning our trip to Melbourne vs Sydney.


----------

